# Sistema de seguridad con 3 intentos



## rurowosky (Mar 22, 2011)

Hola a todos necesito un poco de ayuda con un proyecto que tengo, lo que quiero hacer es un sistema de seguridad que se le tenga que ingresar un codigo y si el codigo se ingresa erroneamente 3 veces active una alarma, el circuito del sistema de seguridad ya lo tengo, el problema es que no se como hacerle, para que solo se puedan ingresar 3 veces el codigo y se active la alarma, ya que lo que hace el circuito es que se presionan dos pulsadores (uno de unidades y otro de decenas) y cuando se llega a la combinacion prestablecida se abre la puerta por asi decirlo. Alguna idea? gracias a todos por su ayuda.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 22, 2011)

te hago unas preguntas 

1 -- por que no pones que integrados son .

2 -- que demora tiene tu circuito desde que aparecen los numeros en el display , digamso el codigo correcto hasta que se abre la puerta (por asi decirlo) .
o es instantaneo .??

adivinando por que estoy al cuete:

las compuertasde arriba son un oscilador , tenes 2 uno para cada digito.
haces avanzar contadores bcd y con estos exitas un bcd a 7 segmentos.
a si vez que exitas lso bcd a 7 segmentos debes estar exitando lso de abajo que deben ser bcd pero con algo presetable o con comparadores de 4 bits, para detectar la igualdad.

asi como esta es facil de violar , por que ni retardo le pones.
por eso queres algo de seguridad.

pero lo que pedis .
eso pasa cuando usas esta logica , cuando luego queres "algo mas" es una chorrera de integrados.......o imaginacion.


mira, una que se me ocurre es la siguiente:
en reposo los contadores bcd tienen que estar en cero, fijate como lo logras, yo no voy a mirar la datasheet.
el tema es que si no lo usas y quedaron con el numero 46 por ejemplo luego de 10 segundos se resetee.
ahora bien .
tomas por ejemplo la salida Q1 de ambos contadores y los metes en una AND , asi cuando cualquier contador se mueva y pase por ahi (se active la salida Q1) , o sea tenes un flanco ascendente.
con ese flanco moves un 4017 y listo el poyo.
pdes decidir ysi a la tercer pasada o a la quinta, recorda que estas supervisando ambos contadores asi que una movida de ambos digitos hara avanzar al 4017 2 veces.

asi que , bueh.....veo que tenes ahi compuertas que te sobran asi que no metas una AND por solo eso.
hacetela con 2 diodos y una o 2 compuertas de las que te sobran .

pensar que con un solo micro se hace......cuanto hard te ahorras.


----------



## rurowosky (Mar 22, 2011)

Deveras disculpa no me di cuenta de la imagen que subi ahorita lo arreglo,y si cuando llega al numero que es, se abre la puerta al instante.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 22, 2011)

y bueno, asi sin retardo hago asi:

pongo el 1 en el primer digito.
y avanzo lento el otro ..........no pasa nada

pongo el 2 en el primer digito .
y avanzo lento el otro ..............no pasa nada.

pongo el 3 en el primer digito .
y avanzo lento el otro ..............no pasa nada.

pongo el 4 en el primer digito .
y avanzo lento el otro ..............no pasa nada.

pongo el 5 en el primer digito .
y avanzo lento el otro ..............hasta que suena el abrepuertas .......en un par de minutos te abri la puerta y entre a la casa de tu novia que esta durmiendo desnudita. 

peligroso ...no ??

por eso no es bueno activar sin retardos y sin protecciones y tampoco cosas que uno vea que se estan activando.

otra cosa (distinto ) por ejemplo seria que desactive una alarma, pero si le pones un led que indica ACTIVADA /DESACTIVADA ahi perdiste.


en fin, ponele un retardo y ademas eso que estas pidiendo


----------



## rurowosky (Mar 22, 2011)

Gracias por la ayuda pero lo quieren por la manera dificil voy a probar lo que me dices, muchas gracias por tu ayuda cualquier cosa te consulto, y no son 2 digitos? jejeje y por cierto soy una chica.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 22, 2011)

si, son 2 digitos.....eso lo se.....no entiendo tu duda.



rurowosky dijo:


> ejeje y por cierto soy una chica.


 
papuchaaaa .........


----------



## rurowosky (Mar 22, 2011)

tienes razon eso de que se resetee al cierto tiempo muy buena idea por cierto gracias, pero talvez no me supe explicar, lo que quiero es que si metes mal 3 veces el codigo se active la alarma y ya no puedas meter ninguna combinacion no se si es posible esto, gracias por tu ayuda y la alarma no sera un led  por que ahi si estaria perdida.
PD: como le hago para poner un retardo o mas importante que es un retardo y para que me serviria?


----------



## fernandob (Mar 22, 2011)

disculpame pero ahi te fuiste 


como hiciste para diseñar eso ? y no sabes hacer un retardo?
intenta usar un poco de tu energia, intenta ver vos como hacerlo, si estas estudiando eso no me podes decir que no sabes.

aca en el foro hay normas y se mete cualquiera a pedir cosas y decir que es blancanieves, pero uno /a debe poner de lo suyo.
yo ya te di una idea de lo mas dificil, sin planos ni nada.
si de verdad diseñaste eso y estas estudiando electronica ya tenes mas que suficiente y encima tenes TODO EL FORO para leer y aprender mas cosas.

pero pedir que te haga el retardo .............


----------



## clocko (Mar 23, 2011)

entonces en vez de retardo utiliza un boton de enter para acceder, tres pulsaciones del boton enter activarian la alarma el enter seria tu pulso de reloj para un contador que activaria la alarma y a su vez con el enter seria tu pulso para que puedas mandar los datos a travez de un registro a un comparador con tu numero programado. poner el numero correcto borraria el conteo de la alarma

el circuito que te muestro hace te da tres intentos con un boton de enter, el reset viene con boton pero eso es a desicion, una alarma real no llevaria un boton de reset a la mano del ladrón jeje te anexo simulacion en circuitmaker


----------



## rurowosky (Mar 23, 2011)

Muchas gracias por la ayuda clocko voy a ver si uno tu circuito al mio, ya que ayer estuve bastante tiempo buscando como hacer lo de los intentos, lo logre pero no me salio como esperaba. Igual lo del retardo se lo voy a preguntar hoy a mi profesor disculpen mi ignorancia, y amigo fernandob el circuito no lo hice yo, lo encontre, que bueno que ya pudiera hacer ese tipo de circuitos por mi misma , gracias por toda su ayuda.

Hola de nuevo les cuento que le pregunte a mi profesor, de como podia hacer el proyecto y me cambio casi todo parace que no preste mucha atencion, el quiere que sean 4 digitos y no 2, y que tenga almacenado 3 codigos en una memoria, y siempre lo mismo de 3 intentos, pero con la diferencia que puedo usar pic, pero la mala es que nunca nos a enseñado a usar un pic, entonces cual pic me recomiendan para hacer este tipo de trabajo? y luego le preguntare como usarlo. Gracias a todos.


----------



## clocko (Mar 24, 2011)

rurowosky dijo:


> que bueno que ya pudiera hacer ese tipo de circuitos por mi misma----------------
> -----------------
> ---------------
> pero con la diferencia que puedo usar pic, pero la mala es que nunca nos a enseñado a usar un pic, entonces cual pic me recomiendan para hacer este tipo de trabajo? y luego le preguntare como usarlo




te comento si tienes dificultades para hacer un circuito logico...... querer programar un pic es mucho mas complicado que eso, tu profesor les debe estar jugando una mala pasada si les pide que hagan asi la cosas sin haberles enseñado nada, no se aprende a programar un pic en un dia.


----------



## rurowosky (Mar 24, 2011)

clocko gracias por la ayuda, pero la de la mala pasada hace 2 años que nos hace eso a todos, nos dijo que nos hiba a enseñar como usar un pic la otra semana y como pasarle la informacion y espero que lo cumpla. Y con respecto a la programacion nunca me ha costado, y pues la verdad me gusta mucho, por eso les decia si me pueden decir que pic seria el mas adecuado para este proyecto y yo me encargaba del resto. Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 24, 2011)

Programar un PIC requiere constancia ... primero necesitas bajar un compilador gratuito, despues armar o comprar un programador y finalmente conseguir el chip

Chips hay de todos tamaños y colores, tu proyecto es simple para un PIC asi que te puede servir un 16F88 o mi preferido es el 16F877 ya que es mas grande y tiene mas puertos....


----------



## rurowosky (Mar 24, 2011)

Gracias por la ayuda, yo del resto me encargo o si no para eso esta el profesor , deveras muchas gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 24, 2011)

rurowosky dijo:


> Gracias por la ayuda,* yo del resto me encargo* o si no *para eso esta el profesor *, deveras muchas gracias por su ayuda.


 
muy bueno te va a ir en la vida si haces loq ue dijiste en rojo.
muy mal si crees lo que pusiste en verde, el profesor esta ahi por que necsita el sueldo.
y si tuviesen la suerte de conocer a un profesor que brilla por su dedicacion lo mas probable es que el 90% de lso "pendejos" no sean capaces de verlo ni aprovecharlo.....y hasta se burlen de el.
yo recuerdo aun a un solo profesor de la ENET 12 :
Varalelo.
era un "·tipazo" .
y la mayoria de sus alumnos unos pobres boludos .
solo unos pocos sabiamos ver. 

.

lo que logres depende de ti , y de ti y solo de ti .

yo no te lo voy a negar que necesité ayuda de profesores para aprender microcontroladores pero hacia lo que casi ningun otro:
me encontraba con el profesor 1 o 2 dias a la semana un par de horas y el resto de la semana dedicaba TODOS LSO DIAS y muchas mas horas en seguir solo , verificar, leer.
armar, probar .y probar..y probar.......y probar (mil veces) .


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 24, 2011)

Hola.

Puedes usar un cd4017, que cuente las veces que se apretó la tecla enter.
En el tercer enter la salida correspondiemte del 4017 y la salida del circuito (cuando la tercera entrada es incorrecta) activan la alarna.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## rurowosky (Mar 24, 2011)

Gracias por el consejo fernandob, pues estos 2 últimos años estado haciendo las cosas por mi cuenta, solo cuando realmente me quedo atorada y no se que hacer, le pido ayuda a mi profesor y me ayuda. Aunque el 60% de las veces que le pregunto me confunde mas y entonces recurro a mis amigos o al internet, pero  hace poco que me acorde que existía este foro y mire si alguien me podía ayudar, y mi sorpresa fue que hay muchas personas que me ayudan en lo que pueden (incluyéndote a ti), de veras gracias por todo. y otra cosa si no lograra entenderle mucho al profesor sobre la programación me podrías ayudar o seria mucho pedir?. Gracias *elaficionado* por tu ayuda y tomarte el tiempo en responder a mis preguntas. De veras gracias a todos por tomarse el tiempo en ayudarme y aconsejarme de veras mil gracias, besos a todos!!!!


----------



## clocko (Mar 24, 2011)

puedes tambien emplear el circuito que te proporcione anteriormente, solo que le tendrias que añadir dos numeros mas y un juego de multiplexores para que te haga las comparaciones, claro el circuito resultante quedaria un poco grande


----------



## wlopez (Mar 25, 2011)

Mira chika... si tiene la facilidad de utilizar un pic (por ejemplo de 16f877a u otro) entonces los recursos que vas a utilizar son minimos ya que en la programacion harias todo lo demas.. por ejemplo...
tienes un teclado matricial, que por donde tecleas el codigo.... y un enter para comprobar que es el codigo correcto.... cada vez que presiones enter ( o dicho de otra manera un push que estara conectado a pin del pic) una variable en tu programacion ira aumentado en 1, y cuando llegue al valor de 3, activarias la alarma, dependiendo del tipo de alarma tendria que utilizar una etapa de potencia con un moc3011 o un transsistor utilizado como switch (bc558)..  
de todas maneras, cualquier duda... planteala y vemos...


----------



## rurowosky (Abr 9, 2011)

Hola a todos, ya regrese despues de tanto tiempo, les cuento que ya avance bastante en mi proyecto, ya tengo el sistema de 3 intentos con alarma,ya tiene los 4 displays y un contador ascendente descendente, pero tengo un problema con este ultimo, en el proteus cuando lo armo con los flip-flops tipo D no me funciona, ya que cuando ingreso un dato en el teclado no pasa nada, a menos que desconecte algo de los flip-flops ya ingresan los datos, pero solo me deja ingresar 4, despues ya no puedo ingresar ninguno y tengo que reiniciar el contador, pero si lo hago en el livewire ahi si funciona todo, entonces no se si sera el simulador o conecte algo mal aqui les dejo el circuito que tengo en proteus. Yo miro que el problema esta en los 74ls74


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 9, 2011)

Hola rurowosky

Mejor adjunta los archivos en ISIS y LiveWire ya que en las imagenes no se distinguen varias cosas.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## clocko (Abr 9, 2011)

si el contador te da problemas por que no utilizas otro contador??


----------



## rurowosky (Abr 9, 2011)

Gracias por las respuestas, Mr. carlos aqui te dejo el archivo para livewire y para isis. clocko quiero hacer este contador con esos flip-flops por que los integrados ya los tengo y la verdad porque gastar mas si tengo la posibilidad de usar los que tengo. Gracias a todos.


----------



## clocko (Abr 9, 2011)

otra idea para generar el corrimiento de los datos es colocar los flip flop d con la siguiente configuración y no tendrias que usar un contador extra.

te envio tambien la simulacion en circuitmaker, en el puedes reemplazar el 74ls85 por una compuerta or de 4 entradas y el 74ls273 por el flip flop d que tu estes utilizando


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 10, 2011)

Hola rurowosky

Estuve analizando tus circuitos.

El de LiveWire:
No logro descubrir con qué verificas que ya hayan pasado 4 intentos ni con qué verificas que la clave sea la correcta.

El de ISIS:
No logro descubrir con qué verificas que ya hayan pasado 4 intentos ni con qué verificas que la clave sea la correcta.
Hay unos comparadores de magnitud en este circuito pero todas las entradas A’s de todos ellos solo están conectados en paralelo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## rurowosky (Abr 10, 2011)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola rurowosky
> 
> Estuve analizando tus circuitos.
> 
> ...



Gracias a todos por tomarse el tiempo de responder y ayudarme. Clocko gracias por el circuito pero no le entendi mucho asi que lo vamos a analizar con unos amigos muchas gracias!!!!!. Mr.carlos lo de los 3 intentos aun no los eh puesto pero si lo tengo, las salidas de las comparadoras a=b van a multiplicadoras hasta que quede 1 salida(ya que son 4) y una entrada  de la multiplicadora usada y la entrada que me sobra le coloco un switch conectado a vcc, y ese es mi enter. En livewire funciona pero en proteus no, por eso no lo inclui en ninguno de los 2. pero aqui le dejo el archivo en circuit wizard donde si esta ese sistema, junto con la alarma y todo, solo que la unica diferencia es que no tiene 4 displays ni el contador ascendente descendente. ya que el problema que tengo en isis es que el contador ascendente descendente no hace nada hasta que desconecte alguna entrada D-Q empieza a funcionar, pero solo me deja ingresar 4 digitos y si ingreso mas no se corren ese es el problema que tengo.Gracias por todo Mr.carlos.


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 11, 2011)

Hola rurowosky

Bueno, ya tenemos 3 circuitos en diferente simulador ISIS, LiveWire, CircuitWizard. Pero ninguno hace lo que deseas.
En el último circuito que adjuntaste hay algunas cosas por mejorar:

Las compuertas AND (Verde) son de la familia TTL no son compatibles con CMOS Al armar el circuito no funcionaría. Cambiar 74LS08 por 4081.
El inversor en amarillo tambien es TTL pero en este caso reemplazar por 4011 y con ese circuito bajo él. el objetivo es no dañar el 74LS04 ya que si en un momento su salida está baja cuando presiones el Reset este inversor se quemaría.
Si son 4 Dígitos para ingresar la clave por qué solo hay 2 ?

Este circuito ya casi funciona, el problema que veo es que cuando presionas el botón para abrir se restablece el 4015 que lleva la cuenta de los intentos por lo tanto la puerta no se abre por medio del solenoide que tiene.

Habría que hacer una circuiteria para cuando el botón de abrir esté presionado se abra la puerta si la clave es correcta y al soltar este botón que restablezca el 4015.

Sería bueno seguir con un solo simulador y su circuito asociado, ya sea ISIS o LiveWire o CircuitWizard.
El problema que tienes, En ISIS, es que debes conectar las entradas de los IC’s que no utilizas a un nivel lógico contrario al valor verdadero, de ese modo no afecta al funcionamiento del circuito. LiveWire es más flexible en este aspecto y según veo tambien CircuitWizard.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## rurowosky (Abr 11, 2011)

Gracias Mr.carlos por tomarse tiempo en ayudarme, le cuento porque es que tengo el circuito en 3 simuladores diferentes, lo tengo en livewire por que ese es el que utiliza el profesor y decidio ayudarnos un poco, lo tengo en circuit wizard por que esta ya lo traia el programa por eso es que solo tiene 2 displays y lo tengo en isis porque tiene mas integrados y decide hacerlo todo alli, ya que el profesor quiere que se haga con un teclado matricial y livewire ni circuit wizard tienen el integrado 74147 por eso mejor hice todo en isis y el problema que tengo es que no me funcionan bien los flip-flops en isis pero en el livewire y circuit wizard si, entonces que puedo hacer para que los flip-flops funcionen bien en isis? y a que se refiere cuando dice: *"En ISIS, es que debes conectar las entradas de los IC’s que no utilizas a un nivel lógico contrario al valor verdadero, de ese modo no afecta al funcionamiento del circuito"* que esa parte no la entendi mucho.
Otra cosa hice el mismo circuito que tengo en el circuit wizard con el 4015 pero no me funciona lo de los 3 intentos a que se debe esto. Gracias por todo Mr.carlos me ha ayudado un monton.
PD:Sera que el isis que tengo instalado este malo? por eso no emula bien ciertas cosas?


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 11, 2011)

Hola rurowosky

Analiza el circuito adjunto en la imagen y en el ZIP; fue desarrollado con CircuitWizard.

Atención: tienes que DESAGRUPARLO Cuadro por cuadro para que lo puedas simular, de otro modo los Botones no cambian de estado.

Este circuito tiene la posibilidad de programarle la clave de entrada de 4 Dígitos. En el recuadro D.
Todos los botones están en el recuadro A.
Hay 4 contadores en el recuadro B los cuales registran las veces que se presiona un botón; según el que se presione es el contador que cuenta.
En el recuadro E está la circuiteria para abrir la puerta por medio del solenoide y tambien contiene el contador para las veces que se intenta abrir la puerta; si son 4 fallidas la alarma suena y la puerta no se puede abrir.
En el recuadro C están los Display’s que muestran la clave tecleada en los botones Key A, Key B, Key C, Key D.
Nota que presionando la tecla correspondiente en el teclado de la PC el botón se activa.

Resumiendo, en forma muy grande:
Al querer abrir la puerta se presiona R. 
Luego se teclea la clave en los botones: A, B, C, D. 
Se presiona O, si la clave es correcta según lo programado en el recuadro D, la puerta se abre mientras esté presionado O. Si la clave de acceso es incorrecta no se abrirá la puerta y el registro de desplazamiento irá desplazando un 1 Lógico en sus salidas. Cuando llegue a 4 intentos erróneos sonará la alarma.

En fin analiza el circuito desarrollado con CircuitWizard a ver si cumple con lo deseado en tu proyecto.

saludos
a sus ordenes

Hola rurowosky

Lo que te menciono de:
*"En ISIS, es que debes conectar las entradas de los IC’s que no utilizas a un nivel lógico contrario al valor verdadero, de ese modo no afecta al funcionamiento del circuito"* 
es lo siguiente:

Por ejemplo en el 4511, como no estás utilizando las entradas LT y BT, notas que estas entradas son ciertas cuando son bajas?  Tú las conectas a un nivel alto (Vdd 5V) por lo tanto están desactivadas, no afectan al funcionamiento del circuito, ciertas->bajas, Falsas->altas.
Un pequeño circulo en una terminal indica que el valor cierto, para que efectué la función (LT, BT) debe ser bajo, si no se quiere que efectué esa u otra función se debe aplicar lo contrario al valor verdadero.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## rurowosky (Abr 11, 2011)

deveras muchas gracias Mr.carlos pero aun, no se porque no me funcionan bien los flip-flops en el isis ya que el profesor, quiere que se vallan corriendo los numeros segun se vallan ingresando y como en el livewire no tiene el integrador que contiene 4 flip-flops por eso lo hice en isis para usar menos integrados, por eso preguntaba porque era que no me funcionaba bien en isis, ya que no pasaba nada hasta que desconectara alguna entrada D,Q. Por eso quiero usar isis y no livewire. Gracias por todo.
PD:si cumple con todo lo que necesito deveras muchas gracias se lo agradesco miles, pero lo quiero hacer en isis ya que livewire no tiene el integrado 74ls175 y la verdad con ese integrado me ahorro el espacio de un 7474 y todos los integrados 74xx no son compatibles con los cmos o solo son algunos?

Disculpe Mr.carlos me acabo de informar que el contador que quiero hacer no es descendente ascendente, sino de anillo me equivoque en el nombre disculpen.


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 11, 2011)

Hola rurowosky

Bien, hay que tratar de hacerlo en ISIS, seguramente es el diagrama que adjuntaste en uno de tus mensajes, si no es así, pásame el que estás utilizando actualmente.

Te aclaro: yo tengo el ISIS pero no puedo guardar los proyectos pues lo tengo prestado solo por un tiempo. Sin embargo puedo adjuntarlo como imagen y según el tamaño en pedazos para que se logre ver los números de terminal y las conexiones.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## rurowosky (Abr 11, 2011)

Gracias por la ayuda, Mr.carlos le dejo adjunto el archivo que tengo en isis, esto es lo que hace: al iniciar la emulacion, se presiona algun numero y aparece en el segundo display, pero si lo reseteo ya no funciona nada. Gracias por todo
PD: todos los ttl no son compatibles con los cmos o solo son algunos?. Gracias.


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 11, 2011)

hola rurowosky

Los TTL que si son compatibles con CMOS son los que tienen las letras HC, esto es 74HCxx.

Analizaré tu circuito, este que adjuntaste en #32.

Luego nos escribimos.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## rurowosky (Abr 12, 2011)

Gracias Mrcarlos por todo, ahora ya se que tengo que tener cuidado a la hora de comprar mis integrados y gracias por tomarse el tiempo de ayudarme.Besos!!!


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 13, 2011)

Hola rurowosky

Creo haber encontrado la solución al problema que tienes con el Contador de anillo el cual aparece en la parte baja a la izquierda de tu circuito en ISIS.

Hay que quitar la conexión del PIN 13 del ultimo Flip-Flop, el de la extrema derecha, la puedes conectar al Vcc para que no afecte, verifica si funciona conectándola al Vcc.
Las entradas “S” de los primeros Flip-Flop’s hay que conectarlas al Vcc. Para que no afecten.

Espero esto solucione ese problema.

Y como vas, que adelantos hay en tu proyecto ?.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## rurowosky (Abr 13, 2011)

Gracias Mrcarlos ya lo probe y funciono, le cuento que hoy hice mi teclado matricial en protoboard y me funciono, pero hoy que lo hiba a usar no funciono, tenia que agarrar la punta negativa que estaba conectada al protoboard con la mano, para que funcionara la verdad no se que habra pasado no se si sabe como solucionar esto, ya que aveces si se arregla solo porque cuando lo estaba guardando se me ocurrio volver a conectarlo y ya funciono otra vez todo, la verdad no se si me va a volver a pasar lo mismo mañana, ya que tengo planeado hacer el contador de anillo con los flip-flops y necesito el teclado espero que no me falle. Los integrados que use para hacer el teclado matricial son el: 75HCT147, 74LS04, 74LS47 y un display de anodo comun.Espero que para el lunes ya tenga todo armado ya que el sabado ire a la electronica a comprar todo. Gracias de nuevo Mrcarlos por todo gracias a usted ya podre hacer mi proyecto.
*PD: Ahorita me acorde que me dijo que los integrados de la familia TTL no son compatibles con los CMOS mi pregunta es si puedo usar estos integrados y si son compatibles.Si no todos son compatibles cuales tendria que cambiar?. Estos son los que voy a usar: 74HCT147,74LS04,74LS175,74LS74,NE555,4511,4063,40106,4073,4015*


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 13, 2011)

Hola rurowosky

El cómo solucionar la falla del ProtoBoard no lo sé. Pueden ser varias cosas. Creo la principal es que tu ProtoBoard ya tenga las “Laminitas”, donde hace contacto el alambre que introduces, muy flojas(Sin Brío) y hacen falso contacto.
Por lo que mencionas en tu mensaje parece que esa es la causa de que funcione-no-funcione.

Cuando compres IC’s compra puros HCT o Puros LS o Puros F o puros de la serie 4000.
De paso, si no es muy caro, consulta tu bolsillo, compra un ProtoBoard.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## rurowosky (Abr 14, 2011)

Gracias Mrcarlos, solo tengo una ultima pregunta, si yo compro los integrados que son LS en su vercion HC o HCT los podria usar con los de la serie 4000? pues en el circuit wizard arme mi circuito y a los que eran LS los puse como HC y a la hora de simular no funcionaron bien los displays, marcaban un 8 y aunque mandara un pulso no cambiaban, no se si es error del programa. Los integrados que compraria serian estos: *74HCT147,74HC04,74HC175,74HC74,NE555,4511,4063,40106,4073,4015*

Gracias por todo. Besos!!!!!


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 15, 2011)

Hola rurowosky

Si, efectivamente son compatibles los HC, HCT con la serie 4000. esto lo puedes investigar analizando sus hojas de datos las cuales las puedes conseguir aquí: [/COLOR]http://www.alldatasheet.com/

El comportamiento de los circuitos integrados en los simuladores no funcionan exactamente como en lo real y unos, según el simulador que se utiliza, funcionan de un modo y en otro simulador funcionan diferentes.
Procura, cuando utilizas el simulador, utilizar todos los circuitos de una sola familia y en este caso usa los de la serie 4000 con los 74HC.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## rurowosky (Abr 16, 2011)

Hola Mrcarlos, le cuento que pase mi teclado matricial a placa pero el problema aun persiste, no se si conosera alguna posible solucion o sera que el 74hct147 se habra quemado?. No se si conose alguna manera de probar este tipo de integrados. Gracias por todo Mrcarlos y disculpe las molestias.
PD: no se si el 74hct147 sera compatible con el 74ls47 ya que este es el decodificador que estoy usando. tambien se me habia olvidado decirle que el teclado matricial lo hice con el 74hct147 y el 74ls04, igual aqui le dijo el diagrama que use, el diagrama tiene inculido un 74ls47 pero ese lo tengo nada mas en el protoboard el 74hct147 y el 74ls04 lo tengo ya en placa junto con los microswitchs


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 16, 2011)

Hola rorowosky

Veo en la imagen que adjuntaste que tienes los botones, el 74LS147, los 7404, 7447 y el Display.

Pero dices en tu mensaje que tienes el 74HCT147 pero éste no es compatible con el 7404, por lo tanto debes utilizar un 74HCT04 en lugar del 7404. además el 7447 tambien debe ser 74HCT47.

Como te he mencionado con anterioridad: utiliza en la realidad(En Tu Placa) todos LS o todos HCT o Todos 4xxx.

Tienes otra cosa por mejorar. A las entradas del 74147 debes colocar unas resistencias, digamos 10K al Vcc.
Esto es con el fin de que cuando los botones están abiertos el 74147 “sienta”  un uno.

Una cosa importante que se me había pasado cada que te respondía: con ese sistema de tecleado no puedes programar una clave que contenga un cero.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## rurowosky (Abr 17, 2011)

Gracias mrcarlos por la información, me imagine que ese podía ser el problema, pero sí no llegara a encontrar 74hct04 y 74hct47 podría usar 74hc04 y 74hc47 o obligatoriamente tienen que ser hct? Entonces sí el 74hct147 no es compatible con el 74hct04 y el 74hct47 porque a veces funciona? Gracias por todo mrcarlos
PD:cuando dice que ponga resistencias de 10k se refiere a los  pines de 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8 y 9 o los de a,b,c,d? Y en que ayuda esto?


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 17, 2011)

Hola rurowosky

En mi mensaje #39 te adjunté un enlace para que buscaras las hojas de datos y descubrieras qué es compatible con qué: Aquel enlace es este: [/COLOR]http://www.alldatasheet.com/
Si buscas las hojas de datos del 74HCT04 verás en ellas que son compatibles con el 74HC04.

Lo que preguntas de las resistencias, fíjate bien en la frase completa:
“Tienes otra cosa por mejorar. *A las entradas del 74147* debes colocar unas resistencias, digamos 10K al Vcc. Esto es con el fin de que cuando los botones están abiertos el 74147 “sienta” un uno.”
Ahora dime Tú: cuales son las entradas del 74147 ?.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## rurowosky (Abr 17, 2011)

Hola Mrcarlos, para mi las entradas serian donde van conectados los switchs y la salidas serian las que van a las inversoras estoy en lo correcto? y pues no entiendo muy bien cuando dice que conecte resistencias a las entradas del 74147 de por lo menos 10k al vcc? no dijo que eran a las entradas? igual aqui le dejo dos diagramas de como pienso que iria conectado Gracias.


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 17, 2011)

Hola rurowosky

No en serie con los botones sino de las entradas al Vcc.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## rurowosky (Abr 18, 2011)

Gracias Mrcarlos ahora si ya entendi la frase, le cuento que el teclado casi funciona, ya que de vez en cuando funciona vien y otras no yo creo que es cueston de suerte, ya que ayer solo me tiraba un 8 en el display y hoy en la tarde ya funcionaba bien, usted creo que esto se deba porque estoy usando una inversora 74LS04 y no una 74HC04? y una ultima pregunta en que me ayuda que el 74147 sienta un 1 cuando estab abiertos los switchs? Gracias por todo Mrcarlos y disculpe que lo ande molestando tanto.


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 18, 2011)

Hola rurowosky

Pues es muy probable que funcione-no-funcione por utilizar circuitos integrados LS con HC. Prueba a utilizar todos LS o Todos HC.

Cuando haces un circuito en el simulador, las resistencias de que hemos estado hablando, casi en ningún simulador se requieren pues funciona igual con ellas que sin ellas.

Pero cuando lo armas en realidad las entradas de los circuitos integrados no identifican un “sin conexión” pues no saben si es uno o cero.
Otros circuitos integrados ya traen esas resistencias incluidas internamente así que no hay necesidad de agregar otras externas.

Fíjate en tu diagrama, cuando ningún botón está presionado las entradas del IC quedan desconectadas...Cierto?
Por lo tanto el circuito no sabe si tiene en su entrada un uno o un cero.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## rurowosky (Abr 18, 2011)

Hola Mrcarlos, gracias por la informacion, le cuento que ya compre todos mis integrados y todos fueron 74HCxx y algunos de la serie 4000, pero el problema que tuvimos fue que no encontramos una comparadora de 4-bits en la serie 4000 asi que vamos a comprar un 74LS47 y no un 74HC47 ya que estos solo se encuentran en la capital y por las fechas es muy peligroso salir, entonces lo vamos a comprar en la electronica de aqui solo que el problema es que no venden 74HC47, y me surgio una duda, el integrado que le va enviar pulsos es el 74HC175 y revise su hoja de datos y esto es lo que dice: *[The MC54/74HC175 is identical in pinout to the LS175. The device inputs
are compatible with standard CMOS outputs; with pullup resistors, they are
compatible with LSTTL outputs.* a lo que yo entendi es que si es compatible pero que son resistencias pullup? ya que entendi, que con resistencias pullup es compatible con 74lsXX gracias por todo Mrcarlos.


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 19, 2011)

Hola rurowosky

“Pullup Resistors” son las resistencias que tanto trabajo nos dio para conectarlas de las entradas al Vcc. en el 74175.
Pull-Up No hay una traducción literal a esa palabra pero +/- quiere decir: empujar hacia arriba, hacia el positivo, aplicar un uno lógico. En este enlace explican de qué se trata: [/COLOR]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pull-up_resistor .
En ese mismo enlace explican qué sería lo contrario “Pull-Down Resistors”, Aplicar un cero lógico.

Y sí, efectivamente son compatibles pero hay que colocar aquellas resistencias Pull-Up.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## rurowosky (Abr 23, 2011)

Hola Mrcarlos, le cuento que ya avanze bastante con mi proyecto ya tengo echo el contador de anillo, junto con los displays ya funcionando, pero hubo un problema con los materiales, mi amiga que fue a comprarlos compro puros LS y no HC como le habia dicho y aparte de eso compro varios de la serie 4000, y como usted me dijo que no eran compatible ttl con cmos, entonces lo que hice fue buscar por internet integrados que hicieran lo mismo que hacen los cmos, encontre la mayoria pero me falto solo 1 que es el 4015. no se si usted conose algun equivalente para este, aqui le dejo la lista que encontre para remplazar los cmos.

4511=74LS47
4063=74LS85
40106=74LS14
4073=74LS11

una ultima cosa, encontre un posible sustituto para el 4015 que es el 74LS490, no se si este podra ser un posible sustituto ya que tiene un estructura similar y la descripcion es algo parecida al del 4015. En el isis solo aparece pero no puedo emularlo por eso no estoy muy segura de que sea un sustituto para el 4015, ya que el 4015 es el integrado que maneja la parte de los "3 intentos". no se si habra otra manera para hacer esta parte con otros integrados. Gracias por todo.

PD: en el post #48 mencione que todos mis integrados eran 74HCXX, esto es porque llame a mi amiga y le pregunte si habia conseguido todos los 74HCXX y me dijo que si, pero cuando los revise todos eran 74LSXX


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 23, 2011)

Hola rurowosky

El 4015 y el 74LS490 efectuan funciones diferentes:
4015: Dual 4-BIT's Static Shift Register, Registro de corrimiento estático doble.
74LS490: Dual Decade Counter, contador en décadas doble.
En tu circuito requieres un registro de corrimiento.
Como por ejemplo el 74LS164.
Pero en este la entrada de Reset es cierta cuando es baja mientras que en el 4015 es cierta cuando es alta; necesitas utilizar un inversor(74LS04) en esta entrada si utilizas el 74LS164.
Otra cosa, con el 4015 recorres solo 4 BIT’s y en el 74LS164 Recorres 8 BIT’s.

Ya casi, ya casi completas tu proyecto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## rurowosky (Abr 23, 2011)

Gracias Mrcarlos, una ultima pregunta, en el 74LS164 tengo que conectar S1,S2 a el reloj o solo S1? en el livewire funciona solo con S1, pero ya no mucho confio en los simuladores y por eso mejor pregunto. Gracias por todo.
PD: los sustitutos de los otros CMOS estan bien o me equivoque en alguno.Gracias.


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 23, 2011)

Hola rurowosky

Puedes hacer una de dos cosas: conectar S1 y S2 al reloj o una de las dos a reloj y la otra al Vcc.

Lo de los substitutos es más rápido si consultas las hojas de datos en el enlace que te proporcioné ALLDATASHEET.
Agrégalo a tus favoritos de internet para que rápidamente puedas acceder a él.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## rurowosky (Abr 29, 2011)

hola Mrcarlos, le cuento que ya termine mi proyecto, ya esta todo armado, pero durante el proceso siempre el teclado matricial ha fallado y ahora que lo pruebo en el circuito, me tira datos erroneos en los displays, ya que para que mas o menos funcione hay que meterle la mano y tocar todos los pines del 74HCT147. Mi pregunta es si conose algun otro integrado que haga lo mismo. ya que pregunte en la electronica y me dijieron que el 74ls151 era el sustituto y buscando el datasheet me di cuenta que no era un equivalente para el 74147. disculpe las molestias Mrcarlos
Gracias por todo.
PD: busco un sustituto para el 74HCT147 ya que aqui en Guatemala no encuentro en ningun lugar un 74ls147.


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 29, 2011)

Hola rurowosky

Puedes utilizar el 74LS148 como se muestra en la imagen adjunta. El circuito en la mitad derecha si te sirve ahí está.

Por qué no verificas con mucha calma y concienzudamente tu circuito para descubrir que es la causa del problema.
Cuál es el circuito que estas utilizando para el teclado matricial ?. Podrías adjuntar el diagrama esquemático para revisarlo ?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## clocko (Abr 29, 2011)

por que no intentas en probar el componete por separado para ver si funciona correctamente o si realmente algo le pasa al conectarse al circuito completo, yo en lo personal cuando tenia problemas de ese estilo revisaba cuidadosamente la continuidad en el circuito en general, a veces el protoboard tenia los hoyitos muy abiertos que ya no hacian contacto bien internamente o el cable que se utiliza esta mas delgado que sucede lo mismo, tambien podria ser que se vea afectado por rebotes, tomalo solo como opciones, tienes que gastarte todas las posibilidades,


----------



## rurowosky (Abr 29, 2011)

rurowosky dijo:


> Hola Mrcarlos, le cuento que pase mi teclado matricial a placa pero el problema aun persiste, no se si conosera alguna posible solucion o sera que el 74hct147 se habra quemado?. No se si conose alguna manera de probar este tipo de integrados. Gracias por todo Mrcarlos y disculpe las molestias.
> PD: no se si el 74hct147 sera compatible con el 74ls47 ya que este es el decodificador que estoy usando. tambien se me habia olvidado decirle que el teclado matricial lo hice con el 74hct147 y el 74ls04, igual aqui le dijo el diagrama que use, el diagrama tiene inculido un 74ls47 pero ese lo tengo nada mas en el protoboard el 74hct147 y el 74ls04 lo tengo ya en placa junto con los microswitchs


Gracias Mrcarlos, el diagrama que use esta en el mensaje #40.no creo que sea el integrado ya que probe ya 3, y hacen exactamente lo mismo.  Gracias clocko voy a probar eso que me dices.
PD: el 74ls148 lo puedo configurar para que haga lo mismo que el 74ls147 o tiene que ir como en el diagrama que puso en el mensaje #55


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 29, 2011)

Hola rurowosky

El 74LS148 tiene menos entradas que el 74LS147; De tal suerte que requieres 2 74LS148 para volver a tener tantos botones como con el 74LS147.
No olvides, al pasar a la placa este teclado, el conectar una resistencia de cada entrada al Vcc.

Noto una cosa que no me había percatado: a tu circuito de botones lo has venido llamando –teclado matricial- pero esa configuración de botones se le llama teclado lineal.
El teclado matricial es aquel que tiene líneas horizontales y verticales, en cada cruce se conecta un botón el cual al  ser presionado junta una X con una Y de la matriz.

Casi siempre que uno escribe o habla asume que el que está leyendo o escuchando sabe algo del tema y por eso no menciona o cita ciertas cosas; el caso es este: los Circuitos Integrados con las Siglas HC, HCT, CD Son hechos con tecnología MOS y estos son muy susceptibles a dañarse con descargas electrostáticas. Para protegerlos se manejan sobre un Hule poroso conductivo o cubiertos con una hoja delgada de aluminio.
No manejes tus circuitos con aquellas siglas tomándolos por las terminales pues se pueden dañar.
Usa una pulsera antiestática conectada a tierra cuando trabajes con circuitos MOS.
Aunque internamente los circuitos modernos MOS ya traen componentes para protegerlos de las descargas electrostáticas.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## rurowosky (May 31, 2011)

Hola mrcarlos le cuento que ya termine mi proyecto y arreglé lo del teclado, cuando se lo entregue al profesor, en sus locuras me dijo que quiere 3 códigos guardados esto quiere decir que sí, se ingresa cualquiera de los 3 códigos guardados se tiene que abrir la puerta, el problema es que yo use comparadorás para el único código que tengo y poner 2 códigos más me llevaría 8 comparadorás y como 3 protoboards más, y ya no tengo más protoboards entoces, no se sí usted conoce alguna manera de poner 3 códigos en lugar de sólo 1 sin usar tantos integrados. Gracias por todo.


----------



## MrCarlos (May 31, 2011)

Hola rurowosky

Me podrías dejar ver el diagrama de tu circuito ?. preferentemente en el tipo de archivo que se genera con tu simulador. Y si quieres también adjunta una imagen de él.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## rurowosky (May 31, 2011)

hola mrcarlos.

aqui le dejo el diagrama del circuito que use, no esta completo ya que sustitui el 74147 por sumadoras para que el teclado me funcionara bien, y no tiene la parte de la alarma ya que no tuve tiempo de agregarselo, pero si esta la parte de las comparadoras, el circuito esta en ISIS ya que este simulador es mas completo que el livewire.


----------



## MrCarlos (May 31, 2011)

Hola rurowosky

Bien, dejame darle una estudiada.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## rurowosky (Jun 1, 2011)

Gracias mrcarlos por toda la ayuda, sí necesita el circuito en otro simulador, sólo dígamelo y se lo pasó al simulador que usted necesite, espero su respuesta.


----------



## clocko (Jun 1, 2011)

una idea es que talvez puedas usar un par de 74ls157 que es un multiplexor de dos entradas x 4 les unes las salidas con OR y utilizas un contador para que genere un barrido que este siempre poniendo los datos, pero igual y necesitarias como 5 integrados en total. 

otra es poner los datos en una eeprom.

mm ya vi tu circuito y es un dato de 4 digitos creo que necesitarias muchos mas 74ls157 creo que la eeprom es la opcion mas corta


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 1, 2011)

Hola rurowosky

Traté de hacer la comparación de los 3 códigos con solo 4 Comparadores pero en forma multiplexada más sin embargo resulta que se requieren muchos más circuitos integrados.
Creo que agregando otros 8 comparadores al circuito es la solución donde se utilizarían menos circuitos.
Pero como dices: hay que agregar también otro ProtoBoard.

Perdón pero no tengo otra solución mejor.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## rurowosky (Jun 1, 2011)

hola gracias por la ayuda mrcarlos, no tenga pena si no encontro una mejor solucion, pues le cuento que logre mi cometido por error, lo que pasa en que cuando ingreso cualquier codigo terminado en "4" me activa todas las salidas A=B y no se porque pero, con esto puedo tener un monton de codigos diferentes y la verdad me ahorro lo de las 8 comparadoras. gracias por la ayuda Mrcarlos, ya solo me faltaria la parte de la alarma y la que activa el motor y tendria mi proyecto completo. Gracias por todo.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 1, 2011)

Hola rurowosky

¡ Que bien ¡
Esperamos que cuando termines lo de la alarma y el motor adjuntes tu proyecto para que a otros les sirva.
Si te puedo ayudar con lo que te falta pues por acá estoy.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## rurowosky (Jun 1, 2011)

Gracias mrcarlos, cuando termine mi proyecto y funcione al 100% lo subire al foro para que otros puedan usarlo, y si me surgen algunos problemas con lo ultimo, talvez lo moleste. Gracias por todo.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 1, 2011)

rurowosky dijo:


> Gracias mrcarlos, cuando termine mi proyecto y funcione al 100% lo subire al foro para que otros puedan *usarlo*, y si me surgen algunos problemas con lo ultimo, talvez lo moleste. Gracias por todo.


 
usarlo ?? 
mira yo vengo leyendo este tema, como practica es impresionante ....mente al pedo 
no discutire lo didactico pero en el tiempo que dedican a esto que es IM practico por la tecnologia que usa bien te enseña un BUEN PROFESOR a manejar un microcontrolador .
es IMPOSIBLE que hoy dia veas un circuito que haga algo asi con esos integrados, el impreso es una monstruosidad y solo el mismo impreso sin lso componentes creo que supera el precio de la placa necesaria usando un micro y con el micro y demas compo incluidos.

te repito, no dudo que sea una practica quie te deje una enseñanza , pero a ese profesor al final les conviene juntarse todos, lo esperan a la salida de noche encapuchados y lo cagan bien a trompadas y antes de irse le tiran por la cabeza un libro de como iniciarse con MICROCONTROLADORES y una advertencia que diga algo asi como que el año que viene la placa te la metemos en el orto a fin de año asi que mejor que sea chica.


disculpa, pero la realidad es asi .


----------



## clocko (Jun 1, 2011)

jejeje la verdad que si es un monstruo de proyecto al final pero como tu lo dijiste lo didactico lo justifica, pero toma en cuenta que no puedes correr antes de caminar, aunque el profe ese si se merece una buena patada por cambiar tanto de parecer en el proyecto.........


----------



## rurowosky (Jun 4, 2011)

Jajaja ya veo que no soy la única que piensa así , pues cuando dije que otros podían usarlo me refería a la siguiente promoción de el , ya que este año me graduó gracias a Dios y pues la verdad ya sólo falta que nos de los últimos dos proyectos que faltan y se acabaría todo, y estoy segura que cuando nos graduémos le vamos a poner una bomba a su carro controlado con microcontroladores


----------



## TAEKWA (Ene 13, 2020)

Alguien podria ayudarme con ese circuito que estoy diseñando, se trata de una alarma que cuente el numero de veces que ha sido activada, cabe mencionar que el ciruito aparentemente funciona en el diagrama del ciruito, pero al momento de pasarla al PCB Wizard, no funciona, es decir algunos de los componentes "se queman", agradeceria su ayuda, gracias,


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 13, 2020)

Hola, que componentes se queman?
Pues para empezar, el display NO tiene resistencia limitadora por cada segmento.


----------



## TAEKWA (Ene 16, 2020)

se han estado quemando los transistores y el display
cabe mencionar que el display logre montarlo de manera diferente y el display no se quemo aun sin usar resistencias unicamente le puse una resistencia de 220 ohms en el vcc ya que es de anodo comun


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 16, 2020)

TAEKWA dijo:


> se han estado quemando los transistores y el display
> cabe mencionar que el display logre montarlo de manera diferente y el display no se quemo aun sin usar resistencias *unicamente le puse una resistencia de 220 ohms en el vcc ya que es de anodo comun*


Mal hecho


----------

